# Tia's daddy



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2012)

As alot of you know Tia's daddy has been very ill in hospital since January.  He passed away peacefully, this morning, at 6.40am, he was put on The Liverpool Care Pathway at the weekend.  I wish him a safe journey.  RIP Jon

Sheena


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this Sheena  At least his suffering is over. RIP.

I hope Tia is OK.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 3, 2012)

My condolances to you and Tia, Sheena (((((((((((hugs)))))))) A blessed relief for Jon though I would suspect.


----------



## ukjohn (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear the sad news




John


----------



## newbs (May 3, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear your sad news.  Thinking of you and Tia.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you Alan and Sue, Tia doesn't know yet as I wasn't told until about 9.30/10oclock this morning, so Tia was at school. I will have to break the news to her after school today.

John  I can't even put into words how the image has made me feel. What a wonderful thing to do.   Sheenax


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you Newbs, you're very kind


----------



## Monica (May 3, 2012)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family.

I will be thinking of you, when you have to tell Tia (such a difficult task)
Lots and lots of hugs


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2012)

Thinking of you both Sheena, I'm so sorry.


----------



## PhilT (May 3, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> As alot of you know Tia's daddy has been very ill in hospital since January. He passed away peacefully, this morning, at 6.40am, he was put on The Liverpool Care Pathway at the weekend. I wish him a safe journey. RIP Jon
> 
> Sheena


 
Hi Sheena, sorry to hear that. I will be thinking of you and Tia.

Big hugs to you both.

Take care Phil


----------



## vince13 (May 3, 2012)

It's been a hard road for you, Sheena.  Sending condolences to you and Tia - take care of each other and try to remember the happy memories which I am sure you still have.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you again for the lovely replies, it means alot X..............................
but I am so upset and angry right now because I rang to tell my work that Tia's daddy died today, I spoke to the wife.  She said she was sorry and some oh's and aaahhhh's.  I don't work on a Thursday but I do work on a Friday and all day Saturday.  I said I couldn't come in on Friday or Saturday as I wouldn't leave Tia.  She said well Friday is okay but I don't have anyone else on Saturday so could I bring Tia down to work with me on Saturday' bacisally so I would still do the cleaning ( that is my job for most of  Saturday).  Her callous comments made me cry and I said' I can't believe you just said that B**** ,Tia has just lost her daddy today and I haven't told her as she is still at school' I had some oh oh sorry, sorry and I said I was going now and I put the phone down. I thought the straw that broke the camel's back ( for me) happened last Friday, but today, UNBELIEVEABLE and HEARTLESS.  I really cannot write here what I am actually thinking, because it's unprintable.  Sorry for the rant, if it was another certain member of staff, the out come would be so different.  I dispise the place and them.  i am so so upset


----------



## AJLang (May 3, 2012)

Hi Sheena

Sorry for my delayed reply I've only just logged on and seen your message.  I am thinking of you and Tia at this extremely difficult time xx


----------



## Monica (May 3, 2012)

That's outrageous!!! You don't need that on top of your sorrow


----------



## Northerner (May 3, 2012)

I am really sorry that they are thinking only of themselves, where is their humanity? You have every right to be upset at the suggestion Sheena, it was insensitive and selfish of them


----------



## gail1 (May 3, 2012)

dear Sheena im sorry to hear this hes at peace now you are both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## MeanMom (May 3, 2012)

O Sheena I'm so sorry to hear the news and that your work have been so horrible to you about it. 

Will be thinking of you and Tia - at least her dad will not be suffering anymore.  Sending you lots of cyber hugs 

Xx


----------



## margie (May 3, 2012)

My deepest Sympathy to you and Tia. I hope that you can be a comfort to one another and that there are friends around who will help support you through the difficult days.

{{{{{Sheena and Tia}}}}}and RIP Jon.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 4, 2012)

My deepest sympathies Sheena and Tia...........

Cant believe the reaction of your work............I just couldn't let that go....

Thinking of you.....


----------



## Robster65 (May 4, 2012)

Sorry to read this Sheena.

I hope Tia can understand what happened and why one day.

Rob


----------



## traceycat (May 4, 2012)

im so sorry to hear of your sad news shenna. my thoughts are with you both x


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (May 4, 2012)

For every minute you are sad, you deprive yourself of 60 seconds of happiness. The more you dwell on the past, the less time there is to enjoy the future. Supporting your daughter in a positive way will be the most beneficial act you can perform. 
We have all lost people and it can be devastating, the trick that works for me is to move on and remember, be proud of your own efforts and let the memory become a friend rather than an enemy that comes back to bite you.
The emotion stays raw for a while, but it does heal.
I do hope you both come through this tragedy without too much scarring.
Kelly.


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2012)

Sheena and Tia

My huge condolences to you both, RIP Jon.
I hope work are never in such a situation where they need some compassion


----------



## Flutterby (May 4, 2012)

I've just seen this sheena and am very sorry to hear the news.  I do hope you have managed to tell Tia and that she is coping with the loss as best possible.  I also hope work have been more understanding - they should be ashamed of themselves.  Lots of love, Karen.xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 4, 2012)

Thinking of you and Tia at this sad time. Take care of each other x


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you again for your comforting replies X Tia was very distraught yesterday and was crying and screaming when I told her. She had the day off school today and about 1.15pm 3 cards were put through our letterbox.  They were from Tia's classmates in both classes and a card for both of us from the year 6 team, which included the teachers and LSA.  It did make me cry because of their kindness, and then Tia gave ME a hug.  It's still very raw at the moment for her and we will take a day at a time, at the moment a few up's and lots of downs, but that is to be expected.  My heart goes out to her and I wish I could take it away from her, but time is a great healer and I will be there every step of the way, to help her, be there for her and to guide her through the tough times ahead.  The funeral will take place on Tuesday 15 May at 2pm. Many thnaks to you all.  Sheena

Kelly, Thank you for your pm    Sheena


----------



## ukjohn (May 4, 2012)

Sheena. Its natural that Tia would feel so upset, the crying was a good thing, it at least helps to relieve a bit of pressure, she is already showing how strong and understanding she can be by thinking  of your hurt and feelings by giving you that hug to comfort you. you are both supporting each other very well.

John.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you John, it's early days and I know, she will get through this in time. I will show her your email when she's ready.


----------



## fencesitter (May 4, 2012)

Sending you both warm wishes at this sad time, I'm sure your support means the world to Tia, and hers to you
Catherine xx


----------



## cazscot (May 4, 2012)

I am so sorry Sheena. My thoughts go out to you and Tia (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2012)

I'm sorry too Sheena, and just want to send you and Tia some {{{Hugs}}}.

Children are very intuitive and also often 'get over' things better than we adults do.

You have to concentrate on the positive and remember the 'fun' times above the 'un-fun' ones.

I don't hold with viewing in Chapels of Rest very much myself, but even for children once they reach an age of understanding, I do think the funeral actually brings closure, and the services are very calming, even if the person undertaking it didn't know the deceased, the words and the music are meaningful.

RIP Jon.


----------



## AJLang (May 5, 2012)

Tia and Sheena we are thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Twitchy (May 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Sheena - I'm so sorry for your & Tia's loss & for the callous, shabby way your work treated you. I will be thinking of you & Tia on the 15th - I hope the service is a comfort to you both.  Take care of each other. xxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 5, 2012)

A big thank you Cazscot,Willsmum,AJ(Amanda) and Twitchy for your kind messages. Tia had quite a good day today, we collected her brand new glasses (1st pair ever) she had her friend with her today and then she had an email from her Chinese friend, who is now living in Canada with some exciting news, saying that she will be over to see Tia in the summer, so I had a very excited and happy 11 yr old with a big smile on her face briliant

Trophywench, different children cope in different ways, the same as adults, some can 'getover' it very quickly, others can be affected for a long time.  As for your views on viewing in The Chaple of Rest, that, as far as I know hasn't even been mentioned, certainly not by me, it's not something I wish to talk about, so I would rather not comment on that.

Best wishes to you all Sheena


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (May 6, 2012)

It's intuitive, parents seem to know what is best for their children, the way you deal with each child depends on the child. I found that my son, when he was young responded best to understanding, advice and the occasional "kick up the backside". My daughter on the other hand needed to be listened to, spoken to and given time to adjust. A "kick up the backside" sent her completely in the wrong direction, whereas her brother usually moved forward quickly; He was able adjust, but his sister had to dwell on things and work through them.My son thinks everything happens for a reason, my daughter thinks everything happens to put the skids under her plans. Horses for courses.
Having said that, most children are more resilient than we give them credit for.
Again, this is just my own opinion, feel free to agree or disagree, we are all individuals.
Kelly.


----------



## lucy123 (May 6, 2012)

Hi Sheena and Tia, so sorry I seem to have missed this, thinking of you - so sad.
<<Sheena and Tia>>


----------



## teapot8910 (May 7, 2012)

Sorry I've just seen this, my sincere condolences to you Sheena and your family xxxxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 7, 2012)

So sorry to hear the sad news about Tia dad. Thinking  about you both.


----------



## Emmal31 (May 9, 2012)

Sheena,

Sorry I am late seeing this. I am so sorry for yours and Tia's loss, I am thinking of you both. Take care xx


----------



## Flutterby (May 9, 2012)

Hi Sheena, I'm glad that Tia had a good day on Saturday, I hope that there are soon more good days than bad ones.xx


----------



## Dizzydi (May 10, 2012)

Hi sheena, I'm late posting my sincerely condolences as well and do apologise. I will keep tia and yourself in my thoughts xxx


----------



## runner (May 10, 2012)

Sheena, my thoughts are with you and Tia.  I'm sure Tia will adjust to life without her dad with your understanding and care for her - it's lovely that she is looking forward to meeting her pen-pal at the same time as feeling sad about her dad.  To hell with people at work - hopefully your GP will support you with any time off. don't forget to give youself some slack too {{{{hugs}}}} xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 11, 2012)

To Lucy, teapot, Sheilagh,Emma31,Flutterby,Dizzydi and runner. Thank you for yor kind messages, sorry it has taken so long to reply, I'm finding things difficult, I'm telling people I'm fine, but I know it's not true.  I've got to make some changes to my life( I have been feeling this way for sometime now) and I want to go forward in a different direction, for peace of mind and my overall well being, so that is something I will definately do. 

I hope you are well and you have a lovely weekend, we have sun here today and it's supposed to last over the weekend, which will be lovely 

Take care dear people, with best wishes  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2012)

Sheena, I hope that you succeed in your plans for the future, you deserve good health and happiness, you are such a lovely, caring person


----------



## AJLang (May 11, 2012)

Sheena you are a wonderful caring person.  all the very best with the changes that you make to your life xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 11, 2012)

Aaaawww bless you Amanda and Northerner.

Sheenaxx


----------



## ukjohn (May 11, 2012)

Sheena..


You can close the door to darken a room

You can open a window to let light in to a room

You can do the same for your mind.

I know which you will choose because you are a brave lady and ready to change things for the better.

Good luck my friend, you know you have my support anytime you need it.



John.


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 11, 2012)

You have hit the nail on the head John, thank you for your wisdom and ongoing kindness and support.  With very best wishes Sheena


----------



## AJLang (May 15, 2012)

Hi Sheena I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and Tia during this difficult time.  I also hope that there weren't any problems with your blood test results xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say a big thank you.

Best wishes Sheena


----------

